# IPad app to connect to your desktop



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.splashtop.com/

I just installed this, looks pretty interesting. You can access your desktop from your Ipad, not sure yet how well it works.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have read some great things about it. There are some people waiting for it to come to the playbook. It would be a great help to using a tablet on site.

Let me know how you like it. (please)


----------

